# Bream and Snapper PBs - Tuross and Durras



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Great stuff Red, glad you had a good weekend, looks like a healthy little pinky, bet there was no complaints about that one on the dinner table.


----------



## kingfisher111 (Jun 13, 2006)

Top fishing Red. Sounds like a top weekend fishing was had. Steve.


----------



## kingfisher111 (Jun 13, 2006)

Top fishing Red. Sounds like a top weekend fishing was had. Steve.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Red sounds like many pleasant hours on the espri, can remember Tuross as a nice place many years ago, but Durrus is not visited


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Nice pinky Red. Congrats on the PBs. Looks like good paddling too.


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

Nice stuff


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Well done Red,

Great results, and a story well told. Thats what I call a weekend! :lol:

Cheers Andybear


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Great one Red, nice fish and a very nice arrangement with Mrs. Red too 8)


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Well done Redman,

A fine effort indeed, now you have got me very excited about this coming January 

Milt,


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

well done red, especially on the snapper.

how long does the drive from canberra across to the coast take you?


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWZIhT0QAADzfgAASUIewAoSh0Ao/7/+gMAEizWGhNGpqntNJ6TakejQh6nqbQBqMgmTRPUehoIGgZMganogSegTaIaGgA00DBVsDi47aeuiyYdWzRe56sSnEZHCC2PSpu73etNrYdknEgk0eGac7aDbKMSajgkgguPPrCGD+zuLkwTDV4d55uHIyMz/M4PlwYuH1OuNJtHajhyyvkcQuhtf0KIQyBBpoB/oOTEjPgZRITWSFdUxk0HTq56l1vij7KChREVqNHirWWCTBsQR+VVkgAzRhd4IE9zsLEbK6kZ2BfuCgUtuzKk3oS5iYkKQlQlbviFE4GULa36Y4DXHfcDSW5S/fG9ZGBjajDze2IWgq1kIRW47dyfBvqqGKIaIFC2KKrnoFUBl/FBTqY2Bh+mWSUC8vEiegBzHTSxKgs/4u5IpwoSEkQp6I


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Congrats on the hauls Red....PB's a plenty!! That Snappers a beaut. Nicely done raiding the old mans Rapala classics and frolicking with the whales to boot. It would have been a happy drive back to the nations fair capital


----------



## Rod L (Aug 29, 2005)

Top job Red.
My parents-in-law live at Tuross so next time I'm up there, I'll let you know and see if we can go out together.
I've had some success on the yak in Tuross lake and also outside for salmon. Getting into some bonito would be great fun, and maybe a king or two???


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWW5Aki8AAEHfgAASUKeAEojmHAo/7//gMAEm21g1MTQqe2qnpPU/TU0j01A9T1DYhBqn6KbU9TSPUABkAANHqDU2k0RGmQ0GT0QAaNAJwbCLxjP7JmyRcYahR7qceqIWkkEXmcjeSFoWeu0N1Swp922mFtZ4gzSipztQt+DylvdFV9s8wPhZ25cEWc5qsIzaabw8SRwvJ4Eh90zI8CRTqcdz64YoBJIiprXhQOD6kyDSrlAY3h6THhefy89sKa0xtJLbg+cqNkqkBfTnrTjWoRyGBa4MYk96DQ+MXuoccPETOAeFInrLsBAEo1AihZDAlXKz3bGoVYU50qdZrGRfShBypcn4WAuGLbqMFO/PY3XigviK+eRCs3EXIhZYSVuCJxZWDUKQ8kcpVBWjGxcxmGmFFlyShI4JTWB/i7kinChINyBJF4A=


----------



## Rod L (Aug 29, 2005)

Red,
There are some good size Bream on the far side of the lake (directly opposite the boat ramp) around the rocks along the edge - long paddle from memory.
Coila is netted so they stick very close to shore where the nets can't reach.
Coila creek is a prime Bream breading feeder that is soon to be closed to fishing with the new Marine changes (good thing I say) so try and get in there before it closes.
SP's in minnow style work best but I'm sure they'd take a HB


----------

